# Transfer mit Protool zwischen PC und OP170b



## thorstenwahlfeldt (12 Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit.
Ich habe ein Problem.Ich habe mir ein OP170b zugelegt. Habe eine Leitung die zur Komunikation zwischen meinem PC (Protool) und dem OP170b dienen soll .Die Belegung des Steckers ist im Anhang gespeichert. Immer wenn ich mit dem Pc auf mein OP170b zugreifen möchte bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Die Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden.Überpr. usw usw)
Meine Einstellung am PC sind : seriell-com 2-9600 bits.
Seit 2 Tagen versuchje ich mich durch das Internet um dieses Problem zun lösen. Wäre echt Dankbar für Hilfe.


----------



## HaDi (12 Oktober 2008)

Dein Kabel steckt auf IF2, das Panel befindet sich im Transfermodus und die serielle Übertragung in den Transfer Settings ist aktiviert ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## thorstenwahlfeldt (12 Oktober 2008)

*jau*

Alles drei ist zutreffend.Gestern konnte ich noch auf das OP zugreifen.Musste aber leider gestern das Betriebssystem vom OP neu Aufspielen weil etwas fehlte zur  Übertragung.Seit dem es neu ist kommt keine verbindung mehr zu stande.habe schon in meiner Not die Leitung umgelötet. Ist die aktuelle Steckerbelegung von mir den OK?


----------



## vladi (12 Oktober 2008)

*-*

Hi,
mit andere Baudraten schon probiert?

V.


----------



## thorstenwahlfeldt (12 Oktober 2008)

ja.habe alle Bautraten durch...Zumindest die von Protool..


----------



## HaDi (12 Oktober 2008)

thorstenwahlfeldt schrieb:


> Alles drei ist zutreffend.Gestern konnte ich noch auf das OP zugreifen.Musste aber leider gestern das Betriebssystem vom OP neu Aufspielen weil etwas fehlte zur  Übertragung.Seit dem es neu ist kommt keine verbindung mehr zu stande.habe schon in meiner Not die Leitung umgelötet. Ist die aktuelle Steckerbelegung von mir den OK?



Naja, wenn du Gestern noch übertragen konntest, dann kann die Kabelbelegung so falsch nicht sein.
Was meinst du mit "weil etwas fehlte zur Übertragung" ?
Ist denn das Update ohne Fehler durchgelaufen ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## thorstenwahlfeldt (12 Oktober 2008)

ja.aber es fehlte zum übertragen eine datai vom op.laut siemens sollte ich das betriebssystem neu machen weil das alte projekt nicht mit dem neuen protool funktionierte.habe erst später das kabel umgelötet weil laut meiner messung die belegung falsch war.es war 1 zu 1 übersetzt.


----------



## thorstenwahlfeldt (12 Oktober 2008)

habe jetzt wieder ne andere leitung genommen.jetzt schreibt er mir das er die PDZ datai nicht gefunden hätte..is ja wenigstens ein kleiner erfolg.bringt mich aber leider auch noch nicht viel weiter.kann mir jemand etwas zur pdz datai sagen bitte?wenn ich ein projekt rüber schicke bekomme ich die fehlermeldung :Serielle Verbindung wird an COM 2 mit 9600 Baud aufgebaut...
 E4027: Synchronisierung mißlungen
Keine Verbindung zum OP!
ich bekomme nur eine verbindung zum op wenn ich den rücktransfer starte. aber dann sagt er das er die pdz datai nicht findet


----------



## Gerhard K (12 Oktober 2008)

ich hatte mal ein verbindungsproblem,solange ich das notebook angesteckt hatte.netzstecker raus und schon hat es funktioniert.
beim nächsten mal ist es auch mit gegangen.


----------



## thorstenwahlfeldt (12 Oktober 2008)

War ein versuch wert-hat aber leider auch nicht geklappt.habe gerade mit prosave mein os upgedatet-das funzte super.nur leider bekomme ich immer noch keine neues projekt auf das op.verstehe die ganze sache nicht.wenn das upadate ohne prop läuft kann es doch nicht an dem kabel liegen-oder?kann es an irgend einer funktion von protool liegen?weiss leider nicht mehr weiter..habe schon mein op in mpi (dipschalter) gestellt und wieder zurück auf rs232.nix läuft.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
das hört sich fpr mich so an, als wenn sich das Betriebssystem (oder Teile davon) auf dem OP verabschiedet haben ...
Versuch doch mal einen OP-Reset (OP-Spannung abklemmen - Cursor Rechts + Cursor down + Entf. drücken und dann OP-Spannung wieder anklemmen - OP-Reset kann von OP zu OP ein bißchen unterschiedlich sein). Danach ist jedenfalls das Dings komplett von allem befreit, was du drauf gespielt hast. Vom Betriebssystem ist es dann wieder auf Auslieferungs-Zustand. Vielleicht geht es dann ja wieder ...

Gruß und viel Glück
LL


----------



## Sandman (13 Oktober 2008)

@Larry

Ist doch ein OP170B ... nix Affengriff , geht doch nur bei Ermos Panels ala OP17.

@Thorsten

Die pdz-Datei wird mit auf das Panel übertragen wenn Du den Rücktransfer aktiviert hast. Dazu brauchst Du aber eine CF-Karte im Panel sonst bekommst Du diese Meldung. 
Mal was anderes zu Deinem Problem:

- richtige RS232 Schnittstelle oder Konverter (USB-?) an Deinem Laptop?
- hast Du mal die Pegel gemesen; Ausgangsspannung an der RS232 am Rechner?
- evtl. andere Programme vorhanden die auf die Schnittstelle zugreifen?


----------



## Astralavista (8 April 2014)

Der Thread ist zwar schon alt und das OP170B mittlerweile genauso, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen.
Früher habe ich zum transferieren der ProTool-Panels auch immer ein RS232-Kabel benutzt, mittlerweile besitze ich aber keins mehr.
Ich habe ProTool auch nur noch in einer VM und keine reale RS232-Schnittstelle mehr am Laptop.
Nun muss ich am Freitag ein OP170B transferieren und mir steht nur ein Accon-Netlink Pro zur Verfügung. Die Schnittstelle des OP170B ist auf Profibus eingestellt.
Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist mit ProTool und dem Netlink das Projekt über Profibus auf das OP170B zu schieben?
Notfalls hätte ich auch noch einen Siemens USB/MPI-Adapter.


----------



## Astralavista (12 April 2014)

Also der Projekttransfer klappt auch mit einem Accon Netlink-Pro und ProTool V6.0 SP2 über VMware einwandfrei.


----------

